# Basic electronics and lighting education



## mardi (May 13, 2015)

Hi, 
I am an industrial designer and often work with electronic designs, but have very little understanding of them. I would like to change that. 
Does anyone have any recommendations for classes online or offline... or just good resources for learning? I am in San Francisco. 

Thanks for your input. 
Mardi


----------



## buddyrohr (May 14, 2015)

theyre old but the radio shack electronics booklets by forrest mims are a fantastic way to start you can probably find pdf scans online


----------



## FRITZHID (May 14, 2015)

+1 on that. Start with the basics and work up.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 22, 2015)

If you have a Bachelor's in industrial, perhaps consider grabbing a Masters in Electronics?

I used to be Info tech in a former life. Early on, my org straight up handed me an associates in electronics. Never forget to ask your org for opportunities and funding. Most likely you can rack up certifications and such. Most orgs give you a raise the more applicable certs and degrees you get, even a lowly associate's sheep skin.


----------



## Illum (Aug 22, 2015)

Here's a good start www.electronics-tutorials.ws

http://engineering.nyu.edu/gk12/amps-cbri/pdf/Basic Electronics.pdf

Textbook pdfs
http://www.coe.ufrj.br/~julio/Fundamentals Of Electric Circuits.pdf
http://faculty.weber.edu/snaik/EE2260/alexander_sadiku_fundamentals_of_electric_circuits_4thed.pdf

When you mention "design," do you also consider analysis as part of "design?" That might open up search terms but may realize a ton of much more complicated results


----------

